# Toshiba eStudio scannen nach Linux

## michael_w

Hallo,

ich hab das Teil hier neu. Als Drucker einrichten via PPD-Datei war kein Problem. Jetzt wollte ich die scan Funktion nutzen um die eingescannten Seiten auf dem Linux Rechner zu speichern. Unter Windows alles kein Problem, alle Angaben gemacht und schon gehts. Unter Linux bringt er nur Fehlermeldungen, das die Verbindung zu Server nicht funktioniert. Das Protokoll ist CIFS, der Ordner auf dem Linux Rechner ist ein Unterordner eines per Samba freigegebenen Verzeichnisses. Ich bring das ums verrecken nicht hin, hat eine ne Idee?

anbei 2 Bilder mit den Einstell-Dialogen. 

[IMG]http://www.bildercache.de/minibild/20110922-150150-535.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.bildercache.de/minibild/20110922-150351-451.jpg[/IMG]

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

heute hab ich eine Antwort von Toshiba bekommen:

```

je nach Samba Version wir u.u. eine SMB Signatur verlangt. Sollte sich

diese auf dem Linux Rechner nicht deaktivieren lassen, empfehlen wir den

Scan über das FTP-Protokoll.

Hierzu muss auf dem Linuxrechner der FTP Dienst laufen.

```

Ich würde es gern mit Samba machen, aber bitte wo kann ich da eine Signatur abschalten?

Zur Not muss es halt per ftp gehen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Ich würde es gern mit Samba machen, aber bitte wo kann ich da eine Signatur abschalten?

 

Vielleicht mit:

http://www.semibyte.de/dokuwiki/informatik/samba-referenz/samba/client_signing

oder

http://www.semibyte.de/dokuwiki/informatik/samba-referenz/samba/server_signing

----------

